# molassess ?



## blondlebanese (Aug 7, 2016)

sulpherd  or unsulpherd for my garden tea.  i just shook my own hand.  300 posts


----------



## pcduck (Aug 7, 2016)

Unsulphurated


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 12, 2016)

Yer talking to the right one for the organic growing stuff. He's almost as good as PJ :hubba::bolt:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2016)

That was cold Hush,,,gettem Duck.


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 13, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> Yer talking to the right one for the organic growing stuff. He's almost as good as PJ :hubba::bolt:


 


Mods taking shots?......... SMDH


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 14, 2016)

:rofl: I meant no disrespect guys  More of a rib jab at PJ


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2016)

Yep,,,that was good Hush. Besides Duck really likes PJ. :rofl:


----------

